# Pic A Lilli Inn 8/2/14



## Arizona

Everybody Loves the Pic! 
Come get ya some Hot Wings and Cold Beer. Hope to see you All there!


----------



## Arizona

Don't worry.
If you eat Too many Hot Wings, we know what to do.


----------

